# My new one :)



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi ^^

I've bought myself a new horse today..
There was a guy importing lots of icelandic horses last year, but didn't manage to feed them properly so the police took care of them and sold them on an auktion... today.
They've had them for 7 weeks to get them somewhat in shape.. and there were still lots of really skinny horses. Especially two mares with foals, one of them had her hip-bones sticking out like 5 inches or so.. :/
Anyway.. among them was Sólon frá Guðrúnarstöðum, a yearling stallion..tiny and like..yellow xD
I gave the first bid.. and suddenly stood there with the last one as well. And a new horse, rather unexpectedly, actully.. I hadn't planned for it.. but oh well. I've always liked icelandics.

Somehow I had expected him to know how to lead and such basics.. I expected too much. We got him home and it took 20 minutes before I found a way to get him into the stall (half diving him before me with my body, half steering with the halter rope..), poor thing was so confused. And rather afraid of people too. But at the same time very gentle and social. I spent some time with him in the stall, and he stood perfectly as I brushed out his mane and tail, probably for the first time in his life, and scratched all the nice places. He didn't let me close to the legs or under the belly tho, I can only imagine that he's just not used to being touched.
We used one of our other horses to lead him to the pasture, and oncethere he actually let me close enough to remove the halter when they had first met.
I'm sure he'll be a very kind, gentle and fun horse to ride in a few years


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

O.O he is pretty gourgesily beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

i was just about to say if he was a stallion why is he out with other horses but then i reread it and he's a yearling lol


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks 



Iluvjunior said:


> i was just about to say if he was a stallion why is he out with other horses but then i reread it and he's a yearling lol


I plan to keep him with the others, and as a stallion, as long as it doesn't cause any problems. They're both geldings so..

Stallions are horses too and there's nothing that say it's impossible for them to live with other horses (geldings or mares that can't get pregnant). Lots of them get all weird since they've never learnt horse manners since they've been alone, and some just can't be nice, but many stallions can live very well with geldings if they're just used to being in a herd. This one is 

However, I won't breed him, so if there's a problem I'd just geld him then.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats, he's so pretty!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is gonna be a gorgeous horse when he fills out a bit. Odd color too.  Just a friendly suggestion, but if you are not planning to breed him, I would go ahead and get him cut after he is healthy. Though stallions can pasture well with other horses if they are used to it, gelding will make his training so much easier.  I can't wait to keep track of his progress with proper care that he will definitely get from you.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

He's adorable! I've got a 2 yr old I haven't gelded yet, don't plan to until I see how he is after training. A lot don't agree with that but hey he's mine and he's a breeze to work with, he has a nice pedigree & has a lot of potential. If he doesn't live up to my expectations I will geld him but I'm not going to do it until then. I also believe it's a personal preference just like owning mares or geldings as long as you know what being a stallion owner entails and are up for the responsibilities it is your choice to geld or not.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks 

As I said, I'm not going to geld him untill he gives me a reason to. I've always wanted a stallion  I love them, their looks, personalities and well..I just don't see a reason to geld a well behaved stallion as long as you can still provide him a good life. With company and so on.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice find, Zab. Start looking into Join Up - it doesn't do loads to help you train, but it is a nice shortcut to getting him more willing to be near you. lol. As far as the studly thing goes - I appreciate your desire to have a stallion, but be careful. Even with no mares around, they can get pretty odd as they grow up, and can be unpredictable. Man, what a cutie.u - what's he supposed to get up to height wise? Don't know much about icelandics.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

QtSwede:
I have experience with stallions since before, and as I said; if he gives me any reason at all, I will geld him 
I've used the join up before, but I'm not a big fan of it. And we don't have a round pen or any arena nearby. He's pretty easy to catch in the pasture, concidering the circumstanses tho. 

I think he'll be about 13hh, maybe a little bigger. But icelandics can (and usually) carry full grown men even if they're small, and I think he'll be pretty average, so there shouldn't be a problem. 

______________

We're building his stall now.. x) By some reason we tend to buy horses before getting any place for them to stay.. uhm.. Did the same with Crow and Dacke; fixed the pasture, got the horses and had no stalls.. they had temporary stalls in one of the barns (a garage now) the first winter. We liked that design tho so it inspired the ones they have now 
Sólon will get a permanent stall from the start, I expect it to be finished tomorrow or the day after (if it had been neccessary, he could have stayed in Crows stall while Crow was out in the pasture, since it's still summer).
The standard area of a stall for a ''big'' horse here is 9 square metres, if you want to relate to anything, size-way. (I dunno how you usually measure a horse stalls area..), Sólons stall will be 11-12 square metres, and Crow and Dackes are 16.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awww he's puurrttty


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Update:
His stall is finished 
Sure..it looks more like a tiny-indoor pen than a regular stall.. but it has worked wonderfully with the other two and I can't imagie that the horses wouldn't like them. They can keep an eye on each other, be safe and alone and see outside thew stalls witout me worrying about any attempts to jump or look at metal bars or so.. >_>
At least it works in a calm private barn


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool!! Hey, whatever works right? He looks much happier already.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

He looks so little in that BIG stall!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

He has kind eyes - congrats on your new friend.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! 

I like him.. he's stubborn, the little thing xD
I gave him a bath yesterday (a litttle scary but it worked out.. and two hours rubbing and grooming afterwards was wonderful  You should have seen how long his lips cn get xD

I can't understand how anyone can let a baby-horse get like this.. or rather worse (7 weeks of feeding after the rescue and he still looks like this..)









And this morning he had pawed the straw way, peed and lied down on both sides.. yaay, that's what you get for showering horses at midnight xD


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Picture update


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

What a cutie! He's really filling out


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats he is soooo freakin good looking! You got yourself one heck of a good horse!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! 

I got two good horses..mwahahaha (yeah, I think my standie are beautiful too..xD At least when he behaves..>_>)










I'm almost doubting Sólons age.. O__o
Everything I try,e's like ''ok, I know how to do this''. Figured I'd try to long rein him a bt today. Put the girth on (he tried that yesterday  ) adjusted a cavesson and found some long reins. Put it on him and he was like ''...okaaaay..'' asked him to go, and it was like he just knew everything from start. Go, stop, turn etc.. O__o I'm stunned. Especially remembering when I tried to do the same with Crow,..and he was suppoe to know it back then..

I'm so proud of my little horse


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMGosh, he is just adorable. You have definitely done well getting him in good shape. That is awesome that he appears to already know what he is supposed to do. Great job and wonderful pix.


----------



## countrycowgirl (Aug 29, 2009)

oh he is just an awesome little guy!! so very handsome!!! he was a great find!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

He is the cutest pony ever! He looks great! Oh and I LOVE the stall idea! Good luck!


----------

